# NSCE Training



## Rebel Soldier (14 Sep 2005)

The National Star Certification Examination (NCSE) was developped to test the cadet's knowledge of the Star Program. The information on this page was taken from the National Star Certification Information Booklet that your cadet corps received from the cadet detachment.


In additon, we've put together a study guide to explain fully the content of the exam and how it is tested, help you review all the necessary material for the exam and help you solidify your understanding of this material, and Prepare you to for the exam by guiding you through a systematic and effective study program.

http://www.cadets.ca/armcad/corps/5_e.asp    For All Other Info on NSCE Training


----------



## ouyin2000 (14 Sep 2005)

gee I hate to break it to ya, but we already have the NSCE Review/Study Guide thread here. It is stickied so we never lose it.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/25439.0.html

Maybe a quick browse would do wonders?


----------



## Burrows (14 Sep 2005)

Use search.  I won't tell you again.


----------

